# Q45 MAF into CA18DET, Wiring Question



## Guru (Oct 30, 2004)

Okay trying to wire thisup but the colors on the wires do not make any sense from the manuals. I have a Black, Green, red and white wire on the MAF (factory CA18DET). I have a black, red/black, white and shield/ground on the Q45 sensor. I assume the red is power, black is ground and white is signal on that but can make no sense of the CA18DET harness as the pinouts I have do not say which is which and the wiring diagram shows different color wires. Any help here?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Guru said:


> Okay trying to wire thisup but the colors on the wires do not make any sense from the manuals. I have a Black, Green, red and white wire on the MAF (factory CA18DET). I have a black, red/black, white and shield/ground on the Q45 sensor. I assume the red is power, black is ground and white is signal on that but can make no sense of the CA18DET harness as the pinouts I have do not say which is which and the wiring diagram shows different color wires. Any help here?


www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------

